# Saving a song on my computer



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a CD of a song I recorded and I want to save it on my hard drive. I have Vista. I've tried various things but it just won't save. How do I do it?

Theognome


----------



## Michael (Apr 3, 2009)

Easiest way is to open up your Windows Media Player and "Rip" the track(s) from your cd.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You broke it. It's broken.



lol. Oh come on Josh! 

Yeah, rip it from the disk.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 3, 2009)

If the disc is anti piracy protected it may not save to your disc depending on how you've tried to save it.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay. Contrary to Josh's somewhat demented ornryness, it's not broken- and it did 'rip'. Gee, I thought rip had something to do with bodybuilding...

Okay. It's in this library thing. So from here, how would I put it online so I can make a link to it so folks can listen to it?

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you have anywhere you can upload files? How large is the file?

-----Added 4/3/2009 at 08:57:47 EST-----

If you need somewhere to load I have tons of space on my site.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Do you have anywhere you can upload files? How large is the file?



Um... Two minutes fifteen seconds? I think 2.09 megathingies? I have a photobucket account, but I have no idea where to upload a song to...

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have anywhere you can upload files? How large is the file?
> ...



I don't know much about photobucket. Will it accept audio files or just image files?


Oh, I see it allows videos. If you have acct. there you should be able to upload file. Best wishes!


----------



## Michael (Apr 3, 2009)

Doubt photobucket's gonna work. You need a site to upload it to though. Perhaps Josh will help you get it into the PB directory.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> ...



Videos? Okaaaay... Lemme see if I can figure out how this audio only thing would fit...

Theognome

-----Added 4/3/2009 at 09:05:10 EST-----

For some reason, it doesn't see the file. Do I need to convert it to some other format or something?

Theognome

-----Added 4/3/2009 at 09:06:04 EST-----



Ezekiel16 said:


> Doubt photobucket's gonna work. You need a site to upload it to though. Perhaps Josh will help you get it into the PB directory.



Hard to say... He's into having things broke today.

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Perhaps it won't allow audio files.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Searching for free audio hosting now...


Theognome

-----Added 4/3/2009 at 09:17:52 EST-----

Supload seems to be working. We'll know soon enough...

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Searching for free audio hosting now...
> 
> 
> Theognome
> ...


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay! It works! the song is now posted here! Thanks to y'all for your help!

Theognome


----------



## Edward (Apr 4, 2009)

Theognome said:


> .
> 
> Okay. It's in this library thing. So from here, how would I put it online so I can make a link to it so folks can listen to it?
> 
> Theognome



You DO own all the rights to it, don't you? Copyright laws aren't exactly user-friendly these days, and I'm sure you wouldn't want to get anyone into trouble....


----------



## Theognome (Apr 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I'm none too worried. Although it's a parody of a Beatles song, I wrote the arrangement, lyrics and did all the instrumental and vocal performing. It's not a pirate by any stretch of the term.

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 4, 2009)

It's just some guys singing a silly song.


----------

